# FOUR SEASONS with Viktoria Mullova



## Stravinsky (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

for weeks now I've been desperately looking for a recording of the FOUR SEASONS by Vivaldi with Viktoria Mullova. The CD I want is a Philips recording from 1987. 

Does anyone know where to get it?!?

Thanks! 
Igor


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-The-F...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1270558717&sr=8-1


----------



## Stravinsky (Apr 6, 2010)

THANKS although sadly it's MP3 format...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> THANKS although sadly it's MP3 format...


how about this .


----------



## Stravinsky (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------

